# LM337 en paralelo no regula



## kusanagy100 (Jul 9, 2008)

Hola a todos, resulta que armé una fuente con reguladores en paralelo, 3 lm317 para la parte positiva y 3 lm337 para la negativa  con sus diodos de protección y le capacitorcito a masa como está el circuito de ésta pagina que hizo Jona.
El tema es que yo regulo de 25 a 20 Volt aproximadamente, la parte positiva anda excelente, pero la negativa a la salida sigue teniendo los -25 volts de al entrada, en ves de salir solo -20 volts como tendría que ser   .
Un saludo


----------



## eb7ctx (Jul 9, 2008)

Muestra el circuito que has hecho, que como han dicho antes algún colega...si hubiera magos estarían haciendo quinielas...jeje


----------



## kusanagy100 (Jul 9, 2008)

aca culego el circuito las r de ajuste a salida son de 270 ohm y las "r2" son de 3900 ohm


----------



## Eduardo (Jul 9, 2008)

Tuviste en cuenta que el LM337 tiene los pines en diferente orden?


----------



## kusanagy100 (Jul 9, 2008)

si a diferencia del 317 el 337 tiene al rever la salida con la entrada el ajuste es la pata 1 en los dos reguladores


----------



## eb7ctx (Jul 9, 2008)

has revisado la polaridad del diodo de protección, si lo pones al revés pasa la tensión directa sobre los reguladores


----------



## kusanagy100 (Jul 9, 2008)

A cual de los dos diodos te referís el que está en paralelos con la R de referencia o el que va de la salida a la entrada?


----------



## eb7ctx (Jul 10, 2008)

El de salida entrada, si va en sentido de conducción hace puente con los reguladores y te dará la misma tensión en la salida que la entrada, es fácil confundir con dos lineas iguales pero de polaridad inversa, de todas formas revisa todo por lo mismo, que son iguales pero al revés, también pude que uno de los tres reguladores este mal, tendrías que desconectar la pata de salida de uno por uno y medir


----------



## kusanagy100 (Jul 10, 2008)

Bueno resulta que sigue igual, saqué los dos diodos de protección los medí y estan perfectos, los volví a colocar y sigue igual lo probé sin los diodos y lo mismo.

Después decidí probar diferentes r1 y r2 y no variaba en NADA! es preocupante por lo menos tendría que haber variado algo, ya no se que es lo que este mal, que puede llegar a ser?

De no ser por ésto ya podría empezar a hacer las pruebas de los amplificadores.


----------



## eb7ctx (Jul 10, 2008)

Bueno...¿supongo que todas las masa (GND) las tienes unificadas? es decir los condensadores de entrada y salida y las resistencias de ajuste


----------



## Juan Jose (Jul 10, 2008)

kusanagy100 dijo:
			
		

> Bueno resulta que sigue igual, saqué los dos diodos de protección los medí y estan perfectos, los volví a colocar y sigue igual lo probé sin los diodos y lo mismo.
> 
> Después decidí probar diferentes r1 y r2 y no variaba en NADA! es preocupante por lo menos tendría que haber variado algo, ya no se que es lo que este mal, que puede llegar a ser?
> 
> De no ser por ésto ya podría empezar a hacer las pruebas de los amplificadores.



Hola Kusanagy. Prueba uno a uno los LM positivos y los negativos. Fíjate si regulan individualmente.
Luego, conecta una carga de por lo menos 100 ma para regular la tension de salida. Luego, le sueldas una resistencia de 1000 ohms para que el IC mantenga la pequeña corriente de carga que necesita para hacer la regulación.
Fíjate en el datasheet que para colocarlos en paralelo no es solo eso sino que hay que ponerles una resistencia y un operacional, etc.... esta en la pag 21.

http://www.national.com/ds/LM/LM117.pdf


Saludos y suerte-

Juan Jose


----------



## kusanagy100 (Jul 10, 2008)

si estan todas unificadas osea puse los 3 reguladores en paralelo y uni los 3 pines de cada uno . osea los 3 ajuste los 3 Vout y los 3 Vin y recien despues puse las resistencias el capacitos y los diodos

hice una especie de bus


----------



## eb7ctx (Jul 11, 2008)

Puedes poner la fotos? para ver mejor como quedo, y así poder revisar el trazado de las pistas, es que esto es muy "simple" y tenia que andar a la primera


----------



## kusanagy100 (Jul 11, 2008)

Bueno, me compré un chupaestaño que se me había roto hace tiempo el otro, y desoldé cada uno de los 3 lm337.

Les puse una resistencia de 220 en ajuste salida y una de 330 en el ajuste a masa con lo que me tendría que dar 3.13V ,  bueno cuando hago la prueba con uno me daba mas de 4V así que ya está, estan pinchados, los tire, después voy a comprar otros 3 y veré que tal, después comento, gracias por la ayuda,


----------



## Juan Jose (Jul 11, 2008)

Hola. prueba cambiar la r de 220 po una de 120 ohms y de ser posible al 1% como dice la hoja de datos.

Acá te dejo la hoja de datos. Suerte
Saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## kusanagy100 (Jul 15, 2008)

Les comento que compré los tres reguladores nuevos, los soldé pero antes de soldarlos les coloque el disipador porque
pienso que el calor del soldador los estropeó a los otros , y bueno termino lo mido y wala! Funciona perfecto.

El único problema ahora es que esa fuente yo la uso para hacer andar un amplificador con 2 tda2005 en puente y resulta que cuando armo todo me hace ruido RRRRRRR el típico ruido de red, y tengo 9700 uF por cada rama de la fuente para el filtrado y además le agregue unos capacitores de 100 nanos en cada rama y aun así me hace ese ruido


----------



## Juan Jose (Jul 16, 2008)

Hola. Puedes probar con una bobina de choque. Se construye con 200 vueltas de alambre cobreado de 1 mm sobre un ferrite de 1 cm de diametro por unos 5 cm de largo. Luego a la entrada y a la salida entre la bobina y masa van capacitores de 0.1 uf x 50 v.

La bobina va a la salida de tension en serie con el poditivo o el negativo. (en tu caso son dos bobinas)

saludos

Juan Jose.


----------



## kusanagy100 (Jul 16, 2008)

Gracias por responder, esas bobinitas que tienen las fuente atx de PC, me sirven? O los anillos de ferrite no me servirán para hacerme las bobinas? Saludos


----------



## eb7ctx (Jul 16, 2008)

Puede que el transformador se quede corto de amperios, y la tension antes de los reguladores se venga a bajo con la carga, el transformador. te tiene que dar como un 40% mas de la potencia requerida...ojo al dato


----------



## Juan Jose (Jul 16, 2008)

kusanagy100 dijo:
			
		

> Gracias por responder, esas bobinitas que tienen las fuente atx de PC, me sirven? O los anillos de ferrite no me servirán para hacerme las bobinas? Saludos



Si las ferrites te sirven y probalas antes de desarmarlas. En realidad es mejor hacer una bobina desacoplada en modo compuesto. Es muy sencilla: bobinas un bobinado en un sentido (por ejemplo de 50 vueltas y otro en sentido contrario (igual cantidad de vueltas. Entonces conectas un bobinado en el positivo y otro en la masa. Luego unes con capacitores de 100 nf el positivo a chasis y la masa a chasis y desconectas el chasis de masa por supuesto.

Mas tarde voy a subirte unos filtros que salieron en una Elektor que estan muy buenos y son para señal de audio, alimentación de lines y alimentación continua. Son con PCB y tod. ahora estoy en el trabajo, cuando llego te las subo.

Saludos.

Juan Jose


----------



## kusanagy100 (Jul 16, 2008)

Eso es mas o menos parecido al autentico filtro de red que tienen las fuentes conmutadas a al entrada, lo que hace es si no entendí mal al hacer los bobinados en sentido contrario solo pasaría la continua y si hay algún rastro de alterna éste se anularía por el echo de estar opuestos los bobinados, cierto?


----------



## Juan Jose (Jul 16, 2008)

Teoricamente es correcto. Y deberia funcionar. No se como afectan las condiciones mecanicas o sea como se desarrollan los bobinados. pero es cuestion de probar. Yo creo que si se hacen bien prolijos y en esacto numero de espiras deberían generar campos opuestos cuando hay ruido en cada uno de los cables y se anularian mutuamente.

saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## Juan Jose (Jul 27, 2008)

Bueno, lo prometido es deuda. Les subo el articulo donde se explican los filtros y su construccion.

Espero aclare las dudas y mejore los proyectos de todos.

El articulo habla de un amplificador digital de 300 watts rms que si alguien quiere lo puedo subir tambien ya que esta muy completo.

saludos 

Juan Jose


----------



## Juan Jose (Jul 27, 2008)

parte 4


----------



## Juan Jose (Jul 27, 2008)

parte 3 y 2


----------



## Juan Jose (Jul 27, 2008)

parte 1


----------



## kusanagy100 (Jul 28, 2008)

La verdad Juan te pasaste con toda al información que me conseguiste, muy bueno despues con tiempo me voy a poner a leer, igualmente deserté de esa fuente porque sospecho que el ruido es porque el transformador no tiene los amperes que el circuito pide así que me voy a hacer una fuente conmutada, igualmente muchas gracias Juan

Un saludo Stuart


----------



## Juan Jose (Jul 28, 2008)

Hola stuart. 
Es mas que probable que el transformador sea el que genera el ruido.me ha pasado muchas veces que cambiando el mismo se eliminan los mismos, principalmente los que estan en frecuencia con la de red y ni que hablar los que son multiplo de ella!. por ejemplo componentes de 100 y de 200 hz.

Una fuente conmutada es una buena opcion y una uy barata es una fuente de PC. aca en argentina se consiguen a unos 30 dólares y tiran unos 10 amperes en 12 vcc.
Se puede modificar la misma para general unos pocos voltios mas por ejemplo 14.4 como los que figuran en la mayoria de los data sheet de los TDA pero yo probaia primero con lo que tira la fuente.

Me parece que tengo por ahi una fuente conmutada que tira 17 vcc en 10 amperes y es ideal ropara alimentar amplificador como TDA1562Q, TDA7294 etc.. si la encuento la subo por ahi en un tema nuevo. Estaba muy interesante pero tengo que encontrarla. 

Tu que diseño de conmutacion utilizaras? Alguno del foro?

saludos y suerte.

juan Jose

PD: no probaste con otro transformador por las dudas?


----------



## kusanagy100 (Jul 28, 2008)

Hola Juan, el tema es así, ya deserté de la fuente lineal, primero por los ruidos pero también por el espacio, la fuente iba a hacer la de Luciperro y la iba a regular en +- 22 V (pero Luciperro no lanzó la pcb de la fuente de 110 220) pero como yo lo estoy probando con una fuente de PC que solo entregan +- 12V y encima en -12 no tienen mucha corriente.

Me preguntaba si se puede cambiar el diodo de -12V de las fuentes de PC para que también me tire unos 10 amperes  pero si tiene control de corriente me da a dar problemas  :evil:

Si le puedo subir la tensión a 20V estoy chocho, estuve leyendo un par de post de acá del foro sobre como reformar una fuente de PC para sacarle mas V, pero era modificando el transformador, yo me pregunto si cambiando las resistencias de realimentación se puede variar la tensión de salida, en conclusion las fuentes conmutadas son el futuro

Un saludo Stuart.


----------



## Juan Jose (Jul 28, 2008)

Lamentablemente mi experiencia con conmutadas no va mas alla de la modifica del transformador de salida y hasta ahi. Voy a investigar un poco por ahi hay alguna anternativa de subirle la tension a ambas ramas y mejorarle la corriente a la negativa. 
No se como hacerlo. Pero si se que para mejorar la tension debes amigarte con los transformadores toroidales y eso es un fantasma para todos.!
Bueno, seguimos en contacto.
suerte

juan Jose


----------



## zopilote (Jul 28, 2008)

kusanagy100 dijo:
			
		

> Me preguntaba si se puede cambiar el diodo de -12V de las fuentes de PC para que también me tire unos 10 amperes  pero si tiene control de corriente me da a dar problemas :evil:



Estas en todo, correcto, solo cambia el diodo de 1 Amp por un diodo rapido de más amperaje, y colócalo en el disipador bien aislado. Los controles de la fuente solo sensan los 12 y 5V.

Etolipoz
----------


----------



## kusanagy100 (Jul 29, 2008)

hola zopilote bueno tonces con solo cambiarle el diodo va? y el inductor ese que esta despues ese grandote q tiene como 300mil alambres   no hay que tocarlo? por pense que si esta diseñada para emnos de un amper en -12V no deven haber regalado el poner cobre de gran secciono si ?  

para subirle la tencio en tema esta en modificar alguna de las resistencias aledañas a el supongo 
como en la fuente de luciperro tiene un trimpot estas fuentes deve averles que cambiar una resistencia nocierto?

un saludo STUART




			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Por favor, no uses abreviaturas de chat o SMS en el foro, y releé tus mensajes después de escribirlos y antes de postearlos para corregir aunque sea las letras faltantes y espacios mal puestos. Gracias.


----------



## gustavo1 (Jun 29, 2009)

te salio tu fuente kusa?


----------

